# Woman killed by pack of pit bulls



## bigtall (Aug 21, 2010)

I just can't believe how much the media hypes it up when it is pit bulls, but never mentions anything when it is a pack of beagles, labs, or pointers.

http://www.ajc.com/news/report-woman-killed-by-596661.html


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 21, 2010)

Um maybe because a pack of beagles would more likely lick you to death???


----------



## mdhall (Aug 22, 2010)

You can't blame the dogs, you can only blame the kind of people that "own" them. Granted, all types of people own all types of dogs, people just don't realize how dangerous any dog is. Especially the kind of people that would allow their dogs that obviously have violent tendencies to roam free. 

It's very sad for this woman's family, but just as sad for the breed. There are so many great pit owners, but a few bad ones can ruin it for everyone.


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 22, 2010)

bigtall said:


> I just can't believe how much the media hypes it up when it is pit bulls, but never mentions anything when it is a pack of beagles, labs, or pointers.
> 
> http://www.ajc.com/news/report-woman-killed-by-596661.html



   beagles, labs and pointers don't maul and kill people.


----------



## coggins (Aug 22, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> beagles, labs and pointers don't maul and kill people.



Couldn't have said it better...except for adding my treeing walker hounds.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

coggins said:


> Couldn't have said it better...except for adding my treeing walker hounds.





Strych9 said:


> beagles, labs and pointers don't maul and kill people.





SouthernBeagles said:


> Um maybe because a pack of beagles would more likely lick you to death???



do yall really want to start this  you know i can post it up if you do


----------



## Strych9 (Aug 22, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> do yall really want to start this  you know i can post it up if you do



Please do.  I had no idea there was confirmed documentation of beagles, labs and pointers mauling and killing human beings.

Also...check on treeing walkers, while you're at it


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> Please do.  I had no idea there was confirmed documentation of beagles, labs and pointers mauling and killing human beings.



man i can show you where a  6 week old lab kill a baby and pomeranian at least 3 diff one and 3 diif babys man you should check some of my other post all dog  can be dangerous you cant show me one study  thats says pit bulls are more dangerous then any other breed


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

http://www.pitbullsontheweb.com/petbull/findpit.html


----------



## Lil D (Aug 22, 2010)

I want to see the one where the 6 week old Lab kills the baby. Show me.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

Lil D said:


> I want to see the one where the 6 week old Lab kills the baby. Show me.



ok hang  it on a nother post on gon


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

A 2 month-old left alone in a swing was killed by a labrador puppy in Oklahoma. The child's mother and grandmother were home at the time of the baby's death but had left him alone in a room with the puppy and another dog.



Police aren't sure what made the puppy attack the 2-month-old boy. They say that the dog mauled the infant and he was pronounced dead when paramedics arrived to the scene. The black lab puppy will be destroyed for its aggressive behavior.



This is not the first time a puppy has killed a 2-6 month-old child. Experts suggest that you not let dogs (or puppies) sleep in the same room as children because they can become violent. Having a dog spayed or neutered can help lower levels of aggression


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

Pomeranian Kills 6-Week-Old Girl 
September 21, 2001

LOS ANGELES (AP) - A small Pomeranian dog killed a 6-week-old baby while the infant's caretaker briefly left the child unattended to warm a bottle of milk, authorities said.

The relative, who was caring for the infant girl, found her head buried in the dog's mouth Saturday night, sheriff's Deputy Cruz Solis said. The girl died of head trauma at an area hospital, he said.

The baby's name was withheld because her parents were out of the country and had not been notified, Solis said.

The relative has not been charged. Animal control officers took the dog.

Pomeranians are a breed of miniature canines that have a foxlike face, pointy ears and long, fluffy hair. The deputy said Pomeranian attacks are rare.

``Obviously it doesn't take much to kill a 6-week old baby but it's not something that happens with that breed,'' Solis said


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

Baby Girl Killed by Family Dog 
Monday, October 9, 2000

A 6-week-old girl died Saturday night after she was mauled by the family's dog, according to the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department. 

The attack occurred in the girl's home in the 15500 block of Fellowship Street in Valinda, an unincorporated area between La Puente and West Covina, Deputy Cruz Solis said. 

An uncle baby-sitting the newborn left the child on a bed unattended while he went to the kitchen to prepare a bottle for her, Solis said. When he returned, he found the family's Pomeranian dog on the bed attacking the baby, Solis said. 

The man freed the child from the dog and called for help. The baby died shortly after at Queen of the Valley Hospital in West Covina, according to Solis. 

The parents of the child, whose name has been withheld by officials, were in the Philippines, Solis said 
__________________


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

It’s National Dog Bite Prevention Week and the U.S. Postal Service wants to educate people on the dangers of attacks and how to prevent them.

Man’s best friend bites more than 4.7 million people — including about 3,000 mail carriers — each year in the United States. More than 800,000 need medical attention for the bites, half of them small children. The elderly and mail carriers are the second and third most reported victims.

i guess they were all pit bulls


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

man there is nothing i love more then my wife kids dogs and god given rights an i will stand up and fight if need be   for them in every way any time some one in dangers any them 

this is no a bad breed just a breed with alot of bad owners and they should be the ones on the firing line a dog is a responsibility just like gun  owner ship  except a gun can get out and go down they street by it self so a dog is a bigger responsibility and they should be Handel as such


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

Lil D said:


> I want to see the one where the 6 week old Lab kills the baby. Show me.



i would never bluff you lol


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

this is what the ukc had to say if you dont beleav it look up breed stander

CHARACTERISTICS

The essential characteristics of the American Pit Bull Terrier are strength, confidence, and zest for life. This breed is eager to please and brimming over with enthusiasm. APBTs make excellent family companions and have always been noted for their love of children. Because most APBTs exhibit some level of dog aggression and because of its powerful physique, the APBT requires an owner who will carefully socialize and obedience train the dog. The breed’s natural agility makes it one of the most capable canine climbers so good fencing is a must for this breed. The APBT is not the best choice for a guard dog since they are extremely friendly, even with strangers. Aggressive behavior toward humans is uncharacteristic of the breed and highly undesirable. This breed does very well in performance events because of its high level of intelligence and its willingness to work


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wYuFGla-8zI?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wYuFGla-8zI?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/r-fm57-OBEo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/r-fm57-OBEo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

read the last few paragraphs


Around the world, anti-BSL campaigners are rejoicing at the ruling that drew on evidence provided by genuine canine experts, which was favoured by the judges over subjective evidence, put forward by veterinarians and politicians. The court ruling and the evidence used may now be legitimately used to fight BSL in other countries such as Germany and Australia, as well as other US States. In the UK, the 1991 Dangerous Dogs Act could possibly be open to a direct egal challenge in the same way.

The action in Alabama was brought by the Washington Animal Foundation (WAF) against the city of Huntsville, which had claimed that American Pit BullTerriers were genetically dangerous.

The case centered on four pit bulls held in an animal shelter and adopted by three local women. The dogs were survivors of a group of over 50 pit bulls seized in a raid on a dog-fighting ring in April 2000. Half of the dogs died from injuries or disease, whilst the remainder including four puppies - were held at the City pound and put up for adoption.

Sheila Tack, an emergency room nurse at Crestwood Hospital, adopted two of the puppies that she named Justice and Elizabeth. Whilst they remained impounded, she visited them twice a week.

The other puppies, David and Nellie, were adopted by Kay Nagel, a military officers wife and resident of Redstone Arsenal, and Loyce Fisher, a civil service worker from Cullman.

However, the City Council refused to release the dogs, stating that they were a potential danger to human beings, although none had apparently displayed any aggression. The matter was referred to court for a legal decision on the dogs' fate. During a hearing last year, lawyers representing the city, Michael Fees and Greg Burgess, told Madison County Circuit Judge Joe Battle the animals were vicious and should not be re-homed.

The women, who did not have a lawyer, argued the animals were never trained to fight and conditioning can suppress any vicious tendencies the dogs might have.

Judge Battle agreed and on Nov 13 2001, declared the four young pit bulls were not dangerous because they were never trained to fight. The court allowed the city to destroy 21 adult pit bulls which had been used for fighting.

However, the City appealed Battle's ruling to the Alabama Supreme Court and asked the court for an order preventing the women from taking custody of the dogs. At this point, Seattle-based WAF became involved in the case and appointed Huntsville lawyer Mike Seibert to fight their case, based on evidence they gathered to counter the City lawyers claims that all Pit Bulls were genetically dangerous.

The foundation hired veterinarian Dr. Alan Jones of Hazel Green to examine the dogs. But the officers at the shelter do not allow anyone to have physical contact with the pit bulls, even vet Jones.

"They looked fat and happy," he said. "They seemed starved for attention and not aggressive at all"

Glen Bui, spokesman for WAF told a local newspaper that the dogs should be released.

"I believe that the City of Huntsville is wasting thousands of taxpayers' dollars attempting to destroy innocent dogs that were already given by the circuit court to the three women,' he said.

WAF filed an Amicus (third party) submitting genetic proof that Pit Bulls are not dangerous.

The city of Huntsville were backed by the extremist animal rights organization PETA that Pit Bulls were genetically dangerous, with evidence provided by veterinarians, none of whom was an expert in any specific canine or genetic field.

WAF cited case laws under Due Process of the law, and stated that it was unconstitutional to rule a specific breed of dog as dangerous in this way. They also claimed it was genocide to try to eradicate the pit bull breed.

WAF submitted evidence to the Supreme Court that they were able to provide:

1. Identification of expert treatises regarding the genetics of the breed in question

2. Testing and studies regarding genetics verses environment as the catalyst for a specific dog breed's aggression 

3. Social contributions made by the American Pit Bull Terrier (i.e. as Assistance Dogs, Search and Rescue Dogs etc.)

4. The associations brief assisted the court as it had substantial knowledge concerning the issue before the court

5.The briefs filed by the City were insufficient to adequately address the far reaching issues involving genetic breed bias

6. The Foundation read all briefs and believed that innocent pet owners and innocent pets were not represented by either brief.

WAF co-founder Glen Bui told OUR DOGS this week: "The court granted WAF's petition and allowed us seven days to file amicus curiae (disinterested adviser). Myself along with Attorney Mike Seibert worked on the amicus long hours into the night, while WAF members Kay Nagel and Sheila Tack proofread and added input. It was finished with less than one hour before the deadline to file and Sheila raced to the US post office and sent it certified mail.

"Huntsville's entire case rested on affidavits from veterinarians claiming they examined the four pit bull pups and that they would pose a danger to the community because pit bulls are genetically dangerous. They also claimed the women had no legal right to adopt the pups, this was also addressed in the amicus brief."

On Friday, August 30, the Supreme Court ruled 7-2 in WAFs favour and ordered that the dogs should be released for adoption, accepting the evidence but forward by WAF that no breed of dog is genetically dangerous. "This is fantastic news," said Bui. "The city could appeal against the ruling, but Id like to think theyll give way and release the dogs to their new owners so that they can enjoy a good life. Two of them will be trained as Search and Rescue Dogs; the other two will become pets. The pit bulls have been evaluated and temperament tested before they are released, they are being spayed and neutered. The city did tell the media that the dogs would be released, so lets hope they keep their word."

Bui also told OUR DOGS this week: "For years the American Pit Bull Terrier has been alleged to be dangerous because of its genetics. Never has WAF found any genetic research proving that. When we were asked by three Huntsville women for help, they told us nobody else would help them, they had contacted everyone who fights BSL. We knew the women had to face the Supreme Court and this was a very serious case. We knew we had the genetic proof that no breed of dog is dangerous.

"We knew we also had statistics which proved the APBT has one of the best temperaments out of 185 dog breeds along with a strong legal defence. Being aware that never in the past had anyone ever argued the point, after contemplating the outcome if the women lost, I decided to bring WAF into the case, on the last day before the deadline for filing briefs in the Supreme Court WAF petitioned for Amicus Curiae.

"This case set a standard for future cases concerning BSL and genetics. We put several years of research into genetics and due process. We will use the statistics in Ohio; we have received assistance from state agencies in Ohio to investigate the Lucas County Dog Warden rulings on BSL in that State, as Ohio is totally BSL-controlled. Dog owners in Ohio really could use support right now. "It was a long battle and now we have proved the American Pit Bull terrier is not genetically dangerous.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

i think we can all agree we are never a going to agree on this subject if you dont like them dont get one but dont talk a bout some thing you really dont know a lot about so a i hope we can agree to disagree  and i will stop post on this thread


----------



## dirtroad (Aug 22, 2010)

What about a beagle?


----------



## Bugeye (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm not defending pits, but when I was a teenager "50s"
a neighbor girl was badly mauled when she tried to break up a fight between her dads pointers.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

Have you noticed that the Pitt attacks are usually multiple dogs involved. Its like the pack mentality takes over and they over excite each other to the point where they seem to get vicious. I've in Douglasville in the same sub-divison where the 68 year old woman got attacked by 3 Pitt Bulls about 2 months ago. They let 1 Pitt Bull escape at the pound (about 1 mile from where the attack happened) he showed up at my house about 3 days latter I had a Female Rotti in heat. I went outside and ran him off several times, he showed no aggression towards me and he was pretty worked up. Of course if he had we would have another topic. After several calls to Animal Control and several fruitless traps they never caught him. He was good, had a knack for avoiding the Dog catcher like he had ESP. But my point is by himself he showed no signs of aggression with his 2 buddies he mauled a 68 year old woman who was walking to her mailbox As far as the elderly Lady goes I think she ended up with 28 stiches in her face and neck.


----------



## SouthernBeagles (Aug 22, 2010)

Yeah what about a beagle?? Please show me just *ONE*documented case where a "pack of beagles" attacked and killed a human.


----------



## kgo (Aug 22, 2010)

I'm all for holding the owners of these dogs as well as the dogs that hurt people walking in there own yards responsible, but comparing that to puppies or small dogs hurting BABYS is just stupid and does'nt have anything to do with dogs hurting older people outside minding there own.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 22, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> i think we can all agree we are never a going to agree on this subject if you dont like them dont get one but dont talk a bout some thing you really dont know a lot about so a i hope we can agree to disagree  and i will stop post on this thread



 good for you


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> good for you



yall  want to keep this going fine it on then i told you i would stop if you did but no yall keep on and on 


i have challenge yall before show me one good and creditable study that says a pit bull is more dangerous then any other breed just because it is a pit bull i want some thing good not  what your mom says she thinks or  how you fill i want to see some genetic research and proof i have shown yall the  proof time and time before all iget from yall is how you fill what you think and a few bad witness cases not research not proof so come  i dont think you cant find it  put up or shut up


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

Pit Bulls speak - we are good dogs!

Most people, who are unfamiliar with the American Pit Bull Terrier, falsely believe that they are dangerous dogs.  Unfortunately, Pit Bulls have a bad reputation because of some mean people who have abused their dogs and trained them to be aggressive.  Pit Bulls are actually very stable, intelligent, and highly trainable.  They are strong athletic dogs, and they require a guardian who is responsible and will give them plenty of exercise and training.  They are very loving and loyal and make excellent animal companions.

Little-known facts about Pit Bulls:

Pit Bulls serve as therapy/service dogs.  The Chako Rescue Association has Pit Bull therapy dogs in Texas, Utah and California.  Helen Keller even had a Pit Bull as her canine companion and helper. Cheyenne and Dakota are a team of hard-working Search-and-Rescue Pit Bulls in Sacramento, California.  They play an important role in their community by locating missing people in conjunction with the local Sheriff.  In their off-duty hours, they do charity work as therapy dogs.

Petey, the faithful dog on the TV show, The Little Rascals, was a Pit Bull.  He spent countless hours with children day after day and never hurt anyone.  He was one of the most intelligent Hollywood dogs of all time.

There are quite a few celebrities who have Pit Bulls as members of their family including:  Rosie Perez, The Crocodile Hunter, Judd Nelson, Usher, Alicia Silverstone, Cassandra Creech, Sinbad, John Stuart, Amy Jo Johnson, Linda Blair, Vin Diesel, and Bernadette Peters.

Pit Bulls are heroes!  America's first war dog was a Pit Bull named Stubby.  He earned several medals during World War I and was honored at the White House.  The Ken-L-Ration dog hero of 1993 was a Pit Bull named Weela.  She saved 30 people, 29 dogs, 13 horses and a cat during a flood in Southern California.  A Pit Bull named Bogart saved a four-year-old child from drowning in a swimming pool in Florida.  Dixie, the Pit Bull, was inducted into the Georgia Animal Hall of Fame after she saved some children from a Cottonmouth snake.

Pit Bulls are one of the most stable people-friendly dogs in existence. The National Canine Temperament Testing Association tested 122 breeds, and Pit Bulls placed the 4th highest with a 95% passing rate!

Top of Page

Dispelling some myths about Pit Bulls:

-Is it true that Pit Bulls can lock their jaw?
The infamous locking jaw is a myth. The American Pit Bull Terrier and related breeds are physiologically no different from any other breed of dog. All dogs are from the same species and none have locking jaws. Dr. I Lehr Brisbin of the University of Georgia states, "To the best of our knowledge, there are no published scientific studies that would allow any meaningful comparison to be made of the biting power of various breeds of dogs. There are, moreover, compelling technical reasons why such data describing biting power in terms of 'pounds per square inch' can never be collected in a meaningful way. All figures describing biting power in such terms can be traced to either unfounded rumor or, in some cases, to newspaper articles with no foundation in factual data." Furthermore, Dr. Brisbin states, "The few studies which have been conducted of the structure of the skulls, mandibles and teeth of pit bulls show that, in proportion to their size, their jaw structure and thus its inferred functional morphology, is no different than that of any breed of dog. There is absolutely no evidence for the existence of any kind of 'locking mechanism' unique to the structure of the jaw and/or teeth of the American Pit Bull Terrier."

-Are Pit Bulls naturally aggressive towards humans?
While many Pit Bulls do tend to be aggressive towards other DOGS (as are most terriers), the normal, well raised Pit Bull has NO human-aggressive tendencies! In fact, human-aggression was actually bred out of the breed. The majority of Pit Bulls are affectionate, intelligent, trainable dogs. In fact, the highest obedience trial record of all time is held by an American Pit Bull Terrier named Maddy!

-Can Pit Bulls "turn" on people?
In fact, no breed of dog does. Dog aggression is nearly always preceded by some kind of warning, and there is always a reason behind the attack. However, many inexperienced owners do not recognize the dog's behavior as aggression, or refuse to acknowledge it as a warning sign. The only exception I can think of is Springer Rage, a rare and controversial neurological condition that manifests itself as a spontaneous attack, followed by confusion, and then a return to normal behavior. Pit Bulls are NOT prone to this condition. There are individual dogs of any breed that may be more aggressive to others.

Pit Bull quotes:

Pit bulls are famous, in circles of knowledgeable dog people, for the love and loyalty they bestow on anyone who shows them a smidgen of kindness.
--Linda Wilson-Fuoco, journalist

In my opinion, Pit bulls are the least likely to be human aggressive. On the whole, you have to do a lot of work to make them aggressive to people.
--Sue Frisch, Dessin Animal Shelter manager

Pit bulls are especially good at pleasing people since they are strong and smart, they learn quickly and they are very adaptable."
-- Rob Mullin, dog trainer, owner, "K-9 Wizard & Co." Trumbell, Connecticut


By Sonnet Dashevskaya  - Spindletop Pit Bull Refuge, Austin branch

Sources: 
The Chako Rescue Association for the American Pit Bull Terrier
Debby Wolfinsohn's The Pit Bull Press
Denna's Pit Bull Page
J. Balsam's Friends Of Terriers Website
The American Pit Bull Terrier Speaks... Good Dog! by Cline and Martindale


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

"For years the American Pit Bull Terrier has been alleged to be dangerous because of its genetics. Never has WAF found any genetic research proving that. When we were asked by three Huntsville women for help, they told us nobody else would help them, they had contacted everyone who fights BSL. We knew the women had to face the Supreme Court and this was a very serious case. We knew we had the genetic proof that no breed of dog is dangerous.

"We knew we also had statistics which proved the APBT has one of the best temperaments out of 185 dog breeds along with a strong legal defence. Being aware that never in the past had anyone ever argued the point, after contemplating the outcome if the women lost, I decided to bring WAF into the case, on the last day before the deadline for filing briefs in the Supreme Court WAF petitioned for Amicus Curiae.

"This case set a standard for future cases concerning BSL and genetics. We put several years of research into genetics and due process. We will use the statistics in Ohio; we have received assistance from state agencies in Ohio to investigate the Lucas County Dog Warden rulings on BSL in that State, as Ohio is totally BSL-controlled. Dog owners in Ohio really could use support right now. "It was a long battle and now we have proved the American Pit Bull terrier is not genetically dangerous.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

Pit Bull Myths and Facts
A number of myths surround pit bulls and contribute to the negative stereotype associated with these dogs. However, many of these myths are unfair and do not accurately represent pit bulls. 

First off, many people do not understand that pit bulls are not a breed of dog. In fact, many pit bull breeds fall under the blanket "pit bull" category. These include:
•Alano Espanol 
•American Pit Bull Terrier 
•American Staffordshire Terrier 
•Cane Corso 
•Cordoba Fighting Dog 
•Dogue de Bordeaux 
•Japanese Tosa 
•Perro de Presa Canario 
•Staffordshire Bull Terrier. 
In some cases, pit bulls myths stem from the way in which people see pit bull owners and/or breeders treat these dogs. Because pit bulls are typically large, muscular and intimidating in appearance, pit bull puppies are regularly bought by people who want a mean, scary dog or by thug-types who want to impress their friends with an aggressive dog.

However, this is not to say that pit bulls are mean, aggressive or scary at all. While any dog can become aggressive and mean if it is mistreated, with the proper training, pit bulls can be as loving and loyal as many other types of dogs


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

Pit Bull Jaw Myths
One of the most popular pit bull myths is that these types of dogs have "locking jaws," meaning that their jaws cannot be pried apart once they bite down. In some cases, this myth even goes so far as to say that a pit bull's jaw cannot even be pulled apart if the dog is killed.

In truth, a pit bull's jaw structure is no different from the jaw structure of any other dog breed. No such locking mechanism exists.

Another pit bull-related myth is that these dogs do not feel pain. This is also untrue. A pit bull's nervous system is the same as that of any other dog. However, because pit bull's are stubborn animals, they often will continue whatever task is at hand despite pain or discomfort


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

i bet you cant find  a kennel club  that has any thing bad to say about apbt


----------



## sea trout (Aug 22, 2010)

i want to know the first fact about pit bulls.
the very first and only first!
i want lee hanson to tell me the fact why humans designed the pit bull in the first place


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

Lee why don't you respond to this with facts and figures and links to why your info can be found instead of dragging out indiviual incidents concerning other Breeds


> Lee its time you face the facts I too own a breed that has tendencies to be dangerous, I own a Rottweiler. My Rotti wouldn't hurt a fly but does that mean the breed doesn't have a tendency to be dangerous NO IT DOESN"T
> 
> According the the ANIMAL PEOPLE report
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/24436191/D...ember-22-2009\
> ...


----------



## bkl021475 (Aug 22, 2010)

Your examples are of baby's getting killed by other dogs, a baby is defenseless and small, a grown man or woman can not handle a pit bull or a larger breed of aggressive dog, the fact is your dogs can kill your entire household in about 15 minutes if they want to, my Boykins can't! That's the facts!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2010)

I can't believe I just read this entire thread.  I want a refund..


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

i am done yall just want to fight you remind me of my little girl when she dont get her way bye bye


----------



## Jody Hawk (Aug 22, 2010)

Strych9 said:


> beagles, labs and pointers don't maul and kill people.



They don't? You ought to have seen my little 5 year old nieces face after she was mauled by the family pet which happened to be a Labrador Retriever. All because she grabbed it's bowl while it was eating. That dog would have probably killed her had my sister-in-law not been there to save her.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

the facts is this breed has more bad owners then any other breed


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0GqyrnBrbFo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0GqyrnBrbFo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> the facts is this breed has more bad owners then any other breed



Where did you get this fact Lee??? My guess is you made it up and called it a fact


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2010)

Just to be clear, I am pro dog, and do believe that outside of the occasional genetic mistake that there are no bad dogs, only bad owners. However, and given the constant media blitz on every Pit attack that occurs, I would think it would be wiser and a more effective use of time (not to mention it wouldn't require near as much punctuation) for Pit lovers, or any dog labeled as dangerous for that matter, for the owners to form a quorum demanding on the species behalf that a legal waiver of responsible training and even education on the species be signed prior to a person purchasing one of these animals. Also a waiver of all legal defense against prosecution should they fail to obey the first responsibilities of ownership of the species.

You can scream and shout and jump up and down and construct poor sentences and paragraphs all day long, until you are blue in the face in fact, but that isn't going to change anything.

Responsibility for the species by regulating the conditions in which future generations are controlled and being proactive on it's behalf is the only way you are going to get this monkey off of your back.


----------



## Georgia Hard Hunter (Aug 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just to be clear, I am pro dog, and do believe that outside of the occasional genetic mistake that there are no bad dogs, only bad owners. However, and given the constant media blitz on every Pit attack that occurs, I would think it would be wiser and a more effective use of time (not to mention it wouldn't require near as much punctuation) for Pit lovers, or any dog labeled as dangerous for that matter, for the owners to form a quorum demanding on the species behalf that a legal waiver of responsible training and even education on the species be signed prior to a person purchasing one of these animals. Also a waiver of all legal defense against prosecution should they fail to obey the first responsibilities of ownership of the species.
> 
> You can scream and shout and jump up and down and construct poor sentences and paragraphs all day long, until you are blue in the face in fact, but that isn't going to change anything.
> 
> Responsibility for the species by regulating the conditions in which future generations are controlled and being proactive on it's behalf is the only way you are going to get this monkey off of your back.



I 100% agree


----------



## Mr. Fishunt (Aug 22, 2010)

*Pack of Bagels*

Here is proof of the dangers of several packs of bagels.
People have choked and also become obese from these dangerous critters!

Regards,
Mr. Fishunt


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> <object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/0GqyrnBrbFo?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/0GqyrnBrbFo?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>



has any one bother to watch this


----------



## Nerf Warrior (Aug 22, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> yall  want to keep this going fine it on then i told you i would stop if you did but no yall keep on and on
> 
> 
> i have challenge yall before show me one good and creditable study that says a pit bull is more dangerous then any other breed just because it is a pit bull i want some thing good not  what your mom says she thinks or  how you fill i want to see some genetic research and proof i have shown yall the  proof time and time before all iget from yall is how you fill what you think and a few bad witness cases not research not proof so come  i dont think you cant find it  put up or shut up



www.dogsbite.org has the details of dog bite fatalities for 2010 and you can also take a look at dogexpert.com.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 22, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> has any one bother to watch this


 

Why bother, I've been told over and over again by three or four members how benign and peaceful the religion of Islam is and that the thousands of articles and videos out there that illustrate a contrary fact are merely propaganda.

So, I'm sure it's the same with videos and articles stating how dangerous Pit Bulls are..

We hear what you are saying, but you obviously aren't hearing us.


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 22, 2010)

Lee...you have got realize you cannot win this topic. I love Bully breeds. I just cannot stand a so called "pit owner" that does not truly back up there reasoning...they are a dangerous breed. Any animal can be. A cat, dog, squirrel, etc....but you cannot win this fight. Too man ignorant people claim to have pits, raise them on a chain, and then BAM....pits are bad....it's not the breed but the owner. My question to you is....How do you "house" your dogs...on a chain, kennel, free roaming through the streets, or as a pet. My dog is house trained, goes outside when we are out there. Plays with children because of normal human interaction. But he will lay a hog out. That's how he has been raised.


----------



## TheBadfish (Aug 22, 2010)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Why bother, I've been told over and over again by three or four members how benign and peaceful the religion of Islam is and that the thousands of articles and videos out there that illustrate a contrary fact are merely propaganda.
> 
> So, I'm sure it's the same with videos and articles stating how dangerous Pit Bulls are..
> 
> We hear what you are saying, but you obviously aren't hearing us.


You can't label and entire sect of people that you don't even know. That parallels calling all Germans a Nazi. Christianity has killed more people throughout the course of human history than any other religion or reason. They also made such torturous devices as the rack and iron maidden. But I am sure there are many christians out there who are peaceful, but maybe we should stereotype all of them as violent neo holy crusaders.
I believe the media is more focused on controversy and hype than facts. Just turn on the tv and notice how many programs are either some sort of drama, reality show, or insatiable promiscuity. The VAST majority are. Thats what sells and the news programs are the same way. People dont want to hear about everything, just the stories that fuel their demented minds. Things aren't always what they appear to be at face value. The world isn't flat, the earth isn't the center of the universe, and books can't be read by their cover. I hope you are more open minded than you appeared to be in this post.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Lee...you have got realize you cannot win this topic. I love Bully breeds. I just cannot stand a so called "pit owner" that does not truly back up there reasoning...they are a dangerous breed. Any animal can be. A cat, dog, squirrel, etc....but you cannot win this fight. Too man ignorant people claim to have pits, raise them on a chain, and then BAM....pits are bad....it's not the breed but the owner. My question to you is....How do you "house" your dogs...on a chain, kennel, free roaming through the streets, or as a pet. My dog is house trained, goes outside when we are out there. Plays with children because of normal human interaction. But he will lay a hog out. That's how he has been raised.



in side pet but all of them have out side kennels to 12x24 no chains the county i live just passed a law that says you  cant have your   dog on a chain or runner a just want you to know i will support any reasonable dog law if it go's for all breeds not just a few


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mGairk18L8g?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mGairk18L8g?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 22, 2010)

look at all these police dog that are pit bulls
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QBiMD9Bfbvc?fs=1&hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QBiMD9Bfbvc?fs=1&hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

Its funny how many people label pits as a fightin dog but the truth is, pits was orignally used to hunt boars, bears, etc. large game. A Shar Pei is a breed that is actually bred for fighting and guarding from the beginning. Their name, SHAR PEI, stand of sand skin (or something of that sort) and was desired for the rough texture in fighting. Their wrinkles designed to protect their organs. Their jaws just as powerful as a pits. 

Honestly, I have seen more aggression in chow chow than any dog I have ever seen.

People who fight dogs, have ruined the name for pit bulls and then when their dogs are loose, they kill someone because they were trained to do so. People forget that dogs are predators. Hunters. We, just as any other creature, are prey. If people would raise their pits and socialize them properly, they would be less misleading. 

I won't lie, I have had only 2 pits in my life. First one had never seen a child in it's life. Was HORRIFIED by a kid. She would tremble and panic so we kept her muzzled at all times when my nephews visit. Unfortunately, the dog did attack my nephew and the muzzle saved his life and so we got rid of her. No harm to my nephew THANK GOD! We got a 2nd pitbull socialized her from the start. Never met a better dog around kids, other animals, etc. So I feel it is people who kill the people them dogs attack. Not the pits or bulldogs or any other. They learn from their environment just as a child would. To me, thats all a dog is. A child.

I love all animals equally and think the best of pits. They are, by far, a very good breed. Media, fighters, inbreeders, etc has ruined that precious hunting breed reputation.

That breed belongs beside a hunter or beside a family that properly socializes them.


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

do you want to kill them to the police dogs that happen to pit bulls


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

lee hanson said:


> do you want to kill them to



Huh? NO way


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

ghill4 said:


> Huh? NO way



not you iwas asking do the anti pit  ppl want to kill the pit bulls the are police dogs and service dog


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

Ohh ok


The way I see it.... A pit will LOVE you.... even when you HATE them. 

It isn't our right to condemn them. They are Truly a magnificent breed!


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

FACT: The most aggressive dog in the world is a chihuahua!  

They just can't manage to kill someone before they are squashed like a bug for biting and tearing the crap out of someones ankle. 

If they were bigger, I am sure we would see them on the news more the pits.


----------



## firemanseth3 (Aug 23, 2010)

"there is no sense in arguing with fool who has his mind made up!"
Proud, responsible owner of apbt's all dogs can bite all dogs can kill, and when you take a dog as loyal and that wants to please as much as an apbt's and put in the wrong person's hands you get a undesirable end result. This though can happen with any dog. It just sucks that apbt's get such a bad rap due to bad owners. I don't expect everyone to love them, and i'm really done trying to convince other people how good they are let people think what they want to. Let's not argue anymore, i mean really whats the point, other than to show who has more testicular fortitude


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

hey  lets try this have you ever been bit by a dog if so post the breed that bit you


----------



## lee hanson (Aug 23, 2010)

firemanseth3 said:


> "there is no sense in arguing with fool who has his mind made up!"
> Proud, responsible owner of apbt's all dogs can bite all dogs can kill, and when you take a dog as loyal and that wants to please as much as an apbt's and put in the wrong person's hands you get a undesirable end result. This though can happen with any dog. It just sucks that apbt's get such a bad rap due to bad owners. I don't expect everyone to love them, and i'm really done trying to convince other people how good they are let people think what they want to. Let's not argue anymore, i mean really whats the point, other than to show who has more testicular fortitude


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.realpitbull.com/reality.html

http://www.realpitbull.com/myths.html


----------



## ghill4 (Aug 23, 2010)

firemanseth3 said:


> "there is no sense in arguing with fool who has his mind made up!"
> Proud, responsible owner of apbt's all dogs can bite all dogs can kill, and when you take a dog as loyal and that wants to please as much as an apbt's and put in the wrong person's hands you get a undesirable end result. This though can happen with any dog. It just sucks that apbt's get such a bad rap due to bad owners. I don't expect everyone to love them, and i'm really done trying to convince other people how good they are let people think what they want to. Let's not argue anymore, i mean really whats the point, other than to show who has more testicular fortitude




If no one debated with the other side, then that side would rule over other's opinions. In other words, if people didn't argue pro-pitbull versus anti-pitbull, there would be no pitbulls at all. 

If ya don't fight for what you believe in, words being the safest argument, then what is it to be free?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Aug 23, 2010)

TheBadfish said:


> You can't label and entire sect of people that you don't even know. That parallels calling all Germans a Nazi. Christianity has killed more people throughout the course of human history than any other religion or reason. They also made such torturous devices as the rack and iron maidden. But I am sure there are many christians out there who are peaceful, but maybe we should stereotype all of them as violent neo holy crusaders.
> I believe the media is more focused on controversy and hype than facts. Just turn on the tv and notice how many programs are either some sort of drama, reality show, or insatiable promiscuity. The VAST majority are. Thats what sells and the news programs are the same way. People dont want to hear about everything, just the stories that fuel their demented minds. Things aren't always what they appear to be at face value. The world isn't flat, the earth isn't the center of the universe, and books can't be read by their cover. I hope you are more open minded than you appeared to be in this post.


 
If you had read my previous post, instead of picking and choosing, you would have understood the gist of my comments and, perhaps, grasped the elements of sarcasm in my posts. Both of them.

Enjoy your flat terra firma.


----------



## Sargent (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's the deal, Lee. 

The vast majority of news is the journalist's opinion based on his/her interpretation of facts. By definition, all news (regardless if it is the crop report or the daily pit bull diatribe) is partially propaganda.

So, you really lose credibility by just posting every pro pitbull piece of news you find. Most of it is the opinion based on fact selection (again, all news is based on fact selection). 

If you really want to impress me, get some anti pit bull news stories, look into their research, and debunk it with research (not re-pasted articles).

Learn to discern, my man!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Aug 23, 2010)

Lee...how bout you start a tread that has nothing to do with pit bulls!!! just a suggestion.


----------



## dawg2 (Aug 23, 2010)

holy cow...


----------



## K9SAR (Aug 23, 2010)

http://www.doesyourdogbite.org/news.htm

^ has several news article archives of dog attacks and maulings.  Yes, they do include pit bulls, but they also include Dachshunds, German Shepherds, Rottweilers, Labrador Retrievers, and a variety of other breeds.



chiefsquirrel83 said:


> Lee...how bout you start a tread that has nothing to do with pit bulls!!! just a suggestion.



Does that ability exist?


----------



## catchdog (Aug 24, 2010)

ok now i'm going hear i own 2 pitbulls one i have as a catch dog for hog huntin an one that is my family pet and he has never offered to bite any one and i have a 3yr. old that loves him and she walks him around the lake when we go it's not right to point fingers at the breed ok when they breed pitbulls for fighting they were to be human friendly and if they had one that was not they killed that one or two or how ever many there was biting there owners and they are gentile dogs but new if it has a big blocky head its a bull dog do your history people


----------

